# APRIL 13, 2014 NEW SLOT SHOW in NY



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I am pleased to announce the
Long Island Toy Car Trifecta
a show for slot cars, diecast, and model kits

flyer hopefully attached and tables available

contact me offline for more info [email protected]​


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

mr_aurora said:


> I am pleased to announce the
> Long Island Toy Car Trifecta
> a show for slot cars, diecast, and model kits
> 
> ...


Type your start point in to get directions Long Island Toy Car Trifecta Show​


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Tables sold out. Should be a good one. See you there. Bob


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'l be at the show with T-Dash chassis.Tom Stumpf


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

The LI Tri-Fecta show was good!! Nice turnout for date of Palm Sunday.
Chatted w/familiar vendors like Bob, NJ Pete, David & p/u some more T-Dash from Tom. Also saw Dyno & David of HT and a bunch of local racers. 
Gear Head, I saw Wally for LIMCRA parts info.


----------

